# Performance Catapults SPS



## swarbt119 (Jan 12, 2011)

I recently bought an SPS from Performance Catapults and I can't believe I waited so long. I love the weight of it, it makes it feel extremely solid. It's on the smaller size which I really like. I tend to be more accurate with the smaller shooters. I am currently shooting looped tubes on it, which was my plan when I purchased it, but you can also shoot flats just as easily. The craftsmanship is top notch, which is no surprise. It's definitely one of my favorite shooters from my collection. Buy one you won't be disappointed.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I can tell only one thing about Performance Catapults - it was designed by a champion for champions


----------



## RNMike (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm having one made for me as we speak in cocobola. I can't wait. It's gonn be beautiful @ shoot just as well I'm sure.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Grats! I was a late purchaser as well, and the only regret was , not getting it sooner 

LGD


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Beyond a doubt my favorite wood Cocobolo, please take some pics when its finished.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

e~shot said:


> I can tell only one thing about Performance Catapults - it was designed by a champion for champions


I wish I could like this post more than once!

Great decision on the color, I love the double black ones.


----------



## RNMike (Jan 13, 2013)

luxor5 said:


> Beyond a doubt my favorite wood Cocobolo, please take some pics when its finished.


Be glad too!


----------



## MAV (Mar 18, 2012)

I own 2, needless to say its my favorite SS.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Have one myself and it is a sweetheart to shoot. Absolutely one of the favs. Congrats to you and happy shooting too.


----------



## HerecomestheBOOM (May 9, 2013)

What a beauty! I had a look around on their fb page but couldn't find any info on pricing. Would you mind giving me some idea on how much these would set me back perhaps?


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Around 150.00 and up depending on what it's made of. But you should pm Jim at performance catapults and he can give you a accurate price depending on what you want.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

You can't go wrong with an SPS . I have one already and have 2 more being made. They are the best of the best. Fantastic slingshots second to none.


----------



## HerecomestheBOOM (May 9, 2013)

Thanks, no doubt they're worth it, I haven't seen anything like those in my search for a first slingshot (well, first in my adult life anyway). But that's a bit high to start with for now. Thanks for the info though, I've bookmarked them for future reference!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

swarbt119 said:


> I recently bought an SPS from Performance Catapults and I can't believe I waited so long. I love the weight of it, it makes it feel extremely solid. It's on the smaller size which I really like. I tend to be more accurate with the smaller shooters. I am currently shooting looped tubes on it, which was my plan when I purchased it, but you can also shoot flats just as easily. The craftsmanship is top notch, which is no surprise. It's definitely one of my favorite shooters from my collection. Buy one you won't be disappointed.


 What is it made of? How much did you pay for it?


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

mr. green said:


> What is it made of? How much did you pay for it?


As far as I know the price is 150 USD standard and each of their pieces made of something different.


----------



## swarbt119 (Jan 12, 2011)

This particular model is double black micarta.


----------



## NicklePanda (Feb 17, 2013)

Seems like I'll have one of these in the future. Heheh. They are all great looking SS. -Leo


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I believe the wood SPS are around $150.00 with other material being higher. Depending on what you want.but you should pm Jim at Performance Catapults and he can tell you the costs.


----------



## Wildwood (Apr 3, 2013)

I have #94 Olive Drab G10 and it is one of my most favoured Catties!


----------



## Slingmaster64 (May 13, 2013)

How do you buy one?


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Pm Jim at Performance Catapults let him know what your interested in. Then get in line. He has high demand for his product. And rightly so they are the best of the best.


----------



## swarbt119 (Jan 12, 2011)

The best way is performance catapults Facebook page.


----------



## scottsaywhat (Mar 31, 2013)

i just pm'd performance catapults. i want one just like this with a blue spacer. simply beautiful. i hope i can make this happen!


----------



## scottsaywhat (Mar 31, 2013)

Ok this is becoming sad. I get on here a stare at the picture of this slingshot almost everyday. I have one like this being made right now and i can't wait. What a beauty, simple and perfect!


----------



## swarbt119 (Jan 12, 2011)

These are fantastic.


----------

